
Halloween Scaremongering: Death by Chocolate - xtraclass
http://www.realclearscience.com/blog/2013/10/death-by-chocolate.html
======
mhamel
I've always wondered why it's deadly to dogs and birds but never took the time
to find out why. Thanks!

